

Mac productivity apps that make our life easier - rradu
http://blog.palominolabs.com/2012/11/12/mac-apps-we-like/

======
ronyeh
I also like:

BetterTouchTool <http://www.boastr.de/>

Keyboard Maestro <http://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/>

Alfred <http://www.alfredapp.com/>

